# Pocket Wizard Flex-TT5 question...



## jcskeeter (Jan 11, 2012)

Do Nikon Flex-TT5's work with Canon gear if you just want to set all your strobes manually (setting it on the strobe itself)? I'm thinking this will work because I have Cactus triggers now, and I can have a nikon or a canon strobe on the receiver end and it doesn't make a difference. Does the nikon hot-shoe have the same trigger spot as a Canon? Thanks for the info.

(Obviously I understand that the TTL or anything else Auto won't work.)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes the TT5 will work with flashes in manual mode instead of TTL, it will also trigger non-TTL pocketwizards such as the PWII


----------



## cnutco (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you have the TT5 now?  If not, you could buy the PW Plus2 for the Canon speedlights and save a few dollars.


----------



## jcskeeter (Jan 11, 2012)

The reason for the question is because this setup will mostly be used with a D80 and 2 SB700's. Every once in a while I'm gonna throw it on my T2i and use a combo of the 2 SB-700's and a 430EXII, in manual mode.

Ok. So just to clarify. Putting the nikon TT5 on top of a Canon hot-shoe will work perfectly fine in Manual mode? 

I don't have them yet. And I want to go with the TT5's because the SB-700's don't have sync ports and to achieve TTL with the Nikon setup of course. Just got done watching a couple of PW's vimeo vids and now have a further understanding why they are the industry standard!

Thanks for the info so far guys.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes to achieve TTL the 5 is  must.  I use the 5, a TT1, and a handful of PWIIs 

I bought the TT5 and TT1 before my college studio lighting classes or I'd have bought only PWIIs.  I haven't been in TTL mode once since attending those classes.


----------



## cnutco (Jan 11, 2012)

Why do you have a Canon body and Nikon lenses and flashguns?  Just asking...


----------



## jcskeeter (Jan 11, 2012)

I personally own Canon gear and because of a sponsorship with the company I work for we have Nikon gear at work and I'm buying the stuff for "work"/personal use. But unfourtunatly I have to stay true to the Nikon brand on the purchase. 

Why don't I have Nikon gear you ask? When I bought my Canon I didn't feel there was something that compared to the T2i with Nikon at the time for what I was looking for. And for the money i had to spend. But that's a different story.


----------

